

Zuckerberg Should Not Be Mentioned In The Same Breath As Steve Jobs - HardyLeung
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/11/reznor-the-social-network/

======
blehn
"Fanboy" or not, if you really think about it, Jobs's achievements (Apple
computer, Mac OS, Pixar, iPod, iPhone, iPad) are significant in that they have
inspired or facilitated the creation of countless other significant
achievements, from music to movies, industrial design, software, publishing,
broadcasting, etc. And if they aren't involved in the production, they're
revolutionizing the delivery (iTunes/iPod/iPad/iPhone).

As impressive as Facebook's user base is, it's significance sort of begins and
ends with Facebook, and that significance may or may not be positive. It helps
us keep in touch with more acquaintances and friends, record our social
interactions (photos/wall), but when you leave the site, does Facebook
continue to impact your life? Maybe, at best, it helped organize a larger
group of volunteers for a breast cancer walk, but that seems to be more of a
byproduct of having 500 million users.

------
marze
...yet.

